# Two pure Labs in trouble



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, those poor guys. I wish I lived in the area. Thank you for trying to help them!


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks. Just putting the word out can do a lot of good. There is a lot of power at the grassroots level. Let's hope and pray for good news by the end of business tomorrow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeff, we got a email about this and have sent it out... Hope these poor guys find a home.....we now have a few labs in our rescue because there time was almost up.......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Is there no lab rescue close? Or even an all breed rescue to take them? You have to know that if I was not in all this move turmoil--I could help more

There has to be a local rescue---


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

njb said:


> Is there no lab rescue close? Or even an all breed rescue to take them? You have to know that if I was not in all this move turmoil--I could help more
> 
> There has to be a local rescue---


Im sure there is...... but these people call because of word of mouth how our rescue is run.....and they made some calls and didnt like what they were told..... its ok.... these babies are safe and will stay with us until they find our homes......


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Here are 3 links---


Alabama Animal Rescue

Labs4rescue, Inc., "Save a Lab, have a friend for life!"

Labrador Friends of the South Inc.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks... I think one of them is already adopted......there is another one that the trainer asked us to take .. she had Hd and we went ahead and got her the surgery she needed and she is now on the mends...........


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> I wish I lived in the area.


Be careful.....that's exactly what I said about Cosmo.....and now he lives with us....


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm not seeing them anymore on the shelter site. Did they get adopted? I'm about an 11 hour drive from Huntsville and would drive to get them if they are still there. I just got off work and don't work again for a few days. I'm going to go catch a nap real quick, but I'll call them in the morning and see what is going on. Thanks for working to save these babies Jeffrey. That black one breaks my heart, you can see he's stressed and shedding all over the kennel.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh this breaks my heart. I wish every dog had a loving home


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We're in Ohio and even though this is a lab rescue, we adopted both Tabitha and Magic here. They go out of their way to help critters in need!!

Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, Inc.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

MarleyLove said:


> I'm not seeing them anymore on the shelter site. Did they get adopted? I'm about an 11 hour drive from Huntsville and would drive to get them if they are still there. I just got off work and don't work again for a few days. I'm going to go catch a nap real quick, but I'll call them in the morning and see what is going on. Thanks for working to save these babies Jeffrey. That black one breaks my heart, you can see he's stressed and shedding all over the kennel.


Thanks for all the info! I've contacted Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, Atlanta Dog Squad, Field of Dreams Gun Dog Rescue, Labrador Retriever Rescue of Cincinnati, and Labrador Friends of the South. 

I'm not sure of the status as of this morning. Late last night, there was news of a family who was interested in adopting both dogs. It's a good family, and they'd give those Labs a great home. I'm still waiting for news this morning.

Marleylove, you ROCK! I hope that these two will be going to their new home today, but knowing that you are prepared to make that huge drive is very special. Of course, there are logistics; the shelter would probably be closed by the time you could get there. Someone would have to spring the dogs and wait for you. But those logistics can be worked out. I'm hoping and praying that the family is adopting them this morning. Atlanta Dog Squad has replied; their program is full right now. That leaves a few more groups...we'll see...

And you're right about the black one. That retriever really needs a hug.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Received a reply from the Cincinnati group; they are over capacity.  Still, I appreciate the quick reply from them. There's still hope.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwww...I hope these sweet babies find a home soon.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OK everyone, I just heard from a person at Labrador Friends of the South, who said that it appears that another rescue group will be picking these two Labs up today. It's not confirmed, but it is good news!


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh that's great news...I hope the find a forever home soon, thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, the news is looking even better: According to a reliable source, Lighthouse Rescue will be picking those two Labs up today.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Jeff.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> OK, the news is looking even better: According to a reliable source, Lighthouse Rescue will be picking those two Labs up today.


Oh that is great news! We are all glad to hear it!


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

Any more news on them? I've been calling the shelter but not getting an answer.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Here is the final bit of great news today about these two Labs: They were transported today at noon from the shelter to the care of Debbie Ginn with
Lab4rescue in Chattanooga.

Anyone interested in adopting these two should contact Debbie. I'm not sure about broadcasting her phone number on the Web, as I don't know her personally. I couldn't locate a Chattanooga site, but I did find one in Cordova, TN, but I'm not sure if this is the right group. So, if you'd like to contact her, send me a PM.

The two Labs are safe in a boarding facility in Scottsboro, Alabama. They'll be vetted by Thursday, and they'll then go to foster care.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for all you've done saving these two. Hopefully, they'll find loving, forever homes soon.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

jeffreyzone said:


> Here is the final bit of great news today about these two Labs: They were transported today at noon from the shelter to the care of Debbie Ginn with
> Lab4rescue in Chattanooga.
> 
> Anyone interested in adopting these two should contact Debbie. I'm not sure about broadcasting her phone number on the Web, as I don't know her personally. I couldn't locate a Chattanooga site, but I did find one in Cordova, TN, but I'm not sure if this is the right group. So, if you'd like to contact her, send me a PM.
> ...


Those dogs can't say thank you in English--we we can--thank you for caring!


----------

